# Leurrer  l'installateur Mac OS 8.6 ?



## DARKEMUS (20 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens de récupérer par mon travail un PowerMac 4400.
J'en ai un à la campagne, et je lorgnai sur celui-ci depuis un an 1/2. Mon alimentation étant faiblarde.
Un miracle pour une configuration de GTC/Parking : il a tourné 10 ans sans tomber en panne, ni s'être éteint une seule fois !
Celui-ci était équipé de 7.6.
Vu qu'il n'a que 16 Mo, je n'ai pu le passer qu'à l'OS 8.5.

Quelqu'un sait-il s'il y a une solution pour forcer la mise à jour à 8.6, dont l'installateur m'indique nécessiter 24 Mo ?

J'ai juste besoin de la 8.6 pour l'USB !!


Gilles


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2010)

DARKEMUS a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de récupérer par mon travail un PowerMac 4400.
> J'en ai un à la campagne, et je lorgnai sur celui-ci depuis un an 1/2. Mon alimentation étant faiblarde.
> ...



Non, pas moyen, mais par contre, tu as 96 Mo sur l'autre, et la 8.6 mérite bien plus que 16 Mo pour tourner "confortable" :





Piques donc 32 Mo à l'autre pour les ajouter à celui là, avec 48 Mo, tu pourras lancer au moins une application en plus de Mac OS !


----------



## melaure (21 Septembre 2010)

Je ne comprend pas que tu l'ais jamais upgradé en mémoire.

Mon Starmax 4000, je lui ai direct acheté deux barrette de 64 Mo ! 

Tu peux en trouver sur ce site. D'ailleurs il faut que je vérifie ce que j'ai dans mon Mac+, si j'ai pas 4 Mo, je commanderais bien aussi, on pourrais grouper.


----------



## DARKEMUS (22 Septembre 2010)

Bon ben tant pour la bidouille.
J'attendrai de récupérer l'autre pour faire un échange standard de DD avec ajout de RAM !

Ce site est intéressant et bien loin des tarifs sur lesquels je suis tombé !
Au final, je garderai un seul 4400 que je devrai pouvoir booster  de 96 à 160 de RAM.

Bien pris pour une commande groupée. J'attends simplement de voir ce que mon frère m'a mis de côté : il m'a récupéré ce week-end un Performa et un ... 4400.
Vu qu'il n'y connait rien en mac, il n'a pu me dire si les configs avaient été gonflées.

A suivre ;-)




melaure a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas que tu l'ais jamais upgradé en mémoire.
> 
> Mon Starmax 4000, je lui ai direct acheté deux barrette de 64 Mo !
> 
> Tu peux en trouver sur ce site. D'ailleurs il faut que je vérifie ce que j'ai dans mon Mac+, si j'ai pas 4 Mo, je commanderais bien aussi, on pourrais grouper.


----------



## Invité (22 Septembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas que tu l'ais jamais upgradé en mémoire.
> 
> Mon Starmax 4000, je lui ai direct acheté deux barrette de 64 Mo !
> 
> Tu peux en trouver sur ce site. D'ailleurs il faut que je vérifie ce que j'ai dans mon Mac+, si j'ai pas 4 Mo, je commanderais bien aussi, on pourrais grouper.



Intéressant ton lien !


----------



## iMacounet (22 Septembre 2010)

Ca m'interesse aussi, car je recevoir trois LC, en plus de celui que j'ai déja. (Merci à Invité au passage.)


----------



## cdbvs (4 Octobre 2010)

Salut DARKEMUS, c'est Cdbvs.


Pour obtenir de l'USB, il te faut au minimum non pas Mac Os8.6 comme ce que l'on pense généralement, mais Mac Os8.5.1 minimum. Voici un lien du driver:" http://download.info.apple.com/Appl...acintosh/USB_Updates/USB_Storage1.3.5.smi.bin ".

Pour faire fonctionner le 4400 avec 16mo de ram avec Mac Os 8.5.1 ça vas être Hard!
Oui, mais là, non !

Ou alors que tu essaies via ton système d'exploitation de voir si le système de la mise à jour de Mac Os 8.6 est compatible avec ta faible Ram en passant par ces liens *officiels*, eux:
- Mac Os 8.5.1: http://download.info.apple.com/Appl...iversal/Macintosh/System/Mac_OS_8.5.1_Update/
- Mac Os 8.6: http://download.info.apple.com/Appl...Universal/Macintosh/System/Mac_OS_8.6_Update/

Tu décompresses et tu vas chercher le système qui permet au cd de booter.
Tu l'installes ensuite sur un disque amovible, une partition ou autre pour démarrer dessus et tu installes le driver que je t'ai fournis.

Je sais c'est de la grosse bidouille, pas totalement claire, mais bon on fait avec ce qu'on peux!


Bonne chance à toi et à+
Cdbvs


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2010)

De toute façon, non, l'USB ne fonctionne pas avec la 8.5.1, il était censé le faire, mais ça plantait méchamment, c'était même une des principales raisons d'être de la 8.6.

En tout état de cause, que ça soit 8.5.1 ou 8.6, même si je connais un moyen simple de le mettre sur le 4400, ça ne sert à rien, ça va tourner tellement "carré" que ça en sera ingérable. il faut au moins le double pour que ça puisse tourner, avec 16 Mo, il est illusoire de vouloir dépasser la 8.1.


----------



## melaure (5 Octobre 2010)

Tout à fait. Et même sur 68040, j'ai poussé à 32 Mo pour être à l'aise en 8.1 (même 68 Mo sur le LCIII avec sa '040 doté de 32 Mo en plus). 

Comme je l'ai dit c'est pas la ruine, un peu plus de mémoire ...


----------



## Invité (5 Octobre 2010)

A l'issue d'un peu de ménage je viens de retrouver une barrette de 16Mo qui se trouvait dans un de mes StarMax, donc compatible avec ton 4400.
Elle est à toi si tu veux


----------



## DARKEMUS (24 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> A l'issue d'un peu de ménage je viens de retrouver une barrette de 16Mo qui se trouvait dans un de mes StarMax, donc compatible avec ton 4400.
> Elle est à toi si tu veux



Oups je reprends ce post avec un peu de retard.
J'ai récupéré des pièces du 4400 chez mon frère ce week-end seulement : 2 barrettes de 32 Mo et une de 16. 
Merci de ton offre en tout cas.

Je vais donc enfin booster la bête à 128 Mo (64 + 32 + 32), et me passerais donc de faire des frais dessus. 
Je lui laisserai la version 9, et il aura mérité sa retraite de vétéran ce cher 4400.

Content de retrouver Cdbvs par la même. 
Tes renseignements sur le forum m'avaient été précieux en 2005;-)


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2010)

On en parlait pas mal des 4400 aussi parce qu'il y avait quelques Starmax User comme moi 

Sauf que j'avais un 604e sous le capot (puis un G3) 

Surement un de mes meilleurs Mac. Merci Motorola


----------



## Invité (24 Novembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> On en parlait pas mal des 4400 aussi parce qu'il y avait quelques Starmax User comme moi
> 
> Sauf que j'avais un 604e sous le capot (puis un G3)
> 
> Surement un de mes meilleurs Mac. Merci Motorola



Le mien avec sa carte G3@400 fonctionne toujours comme une horloge en 9.1


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Le mien avec sa carte G3@400 fonctionne toujours comme une horloge en 9.1



Je l'avais revendu par manque de place ... mais faut dire que mon Starmax était complet et blindé au max : Trinitron 17", 144 Mo de RAM, deux disque dur IDE interne + lecteur de DVD SCSI interne (avec une nappe spéciale), carte Ethernet, 3DFx Voodoo 4500, Carte Wired4DVD de décodage DVD (j'ai eu le DVD deux ans avant Apple, parce que déjà à cette époque Steve était largué sur les supports optique comme aujourd'hui avec le BR), Graveur et DD SCSI externe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> parce que déjà à cette époque Steve était largué sur les supports optique



Qu'est-ce que Steve vient faire là dedans ? À cette époque, il dirigeait les destinées de la société Next, et c'était Spindler qui dirigeait Apple, si mes souvenirs sont bons, même Amelio n'était pas encore là !


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que Steve vient faire là dedans ? À cette époque, il dirigeait les destinées de la société Next, et c'était Spindler qui dirigeait Apple, si mes souvenirs sont bons, même Amelio n'était pas encore là !



Je l'ai acheté en 97 juste avant le retour de steve, et il a fallu combien de temps pour que les iMacs aient le DVD ? Compte bien  

Enfin bon c'est pas grave je te rassure


----------



## DARKEMUS (25 Novembre 2010)

Bon, je me blase tout seul. Les barrettes récupérées chez mon frère sont mortes.
Du moins les deux de 32 Mo.
Celle de 16 marche...

Je me retrouve de nouveau avec cette config sur la carte mère :
Single bank : 16 Mo
Dual bank 1 : 16 Mo
Dual Bank 2 : 64 Mo.

Soit 96 Mo.

Si je ne me trompe, la "single bank" ne supporte que 32 Mo maxi.
Il faut donc que je trouve ou achète de une barrette de 64 à placer sur la Duab Bank 2 si je veux profiter pleinement de 9.1 sur cette bête...

Je ne pense pas voir beaucoup de différence entre 144 et 160 Mo je présume...

Je vais zieuter sur des sites d'occas' et sinon vous relancerai pour une commande groupée sur le site marchand ;-)



DARKEMUS a dit:


> Oups je reprends ce post avec un peu de retard.
> J'ai récupéré des pièces du 4400 chez mon frère ce week-end seulement : 2 barrettes de 32 Mo et une de 16.
> Merci de ton offre en tout cas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2010)

Oh, 96 Mo pour le 9.1, ça doit déjà être pas mal, tu règles la mémoire virtuelle à 128 Mo et tu désactives toutes les extensions et tableaux de bord inutilisés, comme ça, les ralentissements ne seront pas très sensibles (33% de MV, ça ne pénalise que très peu), et système et applications prendront moins de Ram pour fonctionner!


----------



## Invité (25 Novembre 2010)

DARKEMUS a dit:


> ...Je ne pense pas voir beaucoup de différence entre 144 et 160 Mo je présume...



J'ai un Starmax G3@400 avec 144Mo et un autre aussi en G3@400 avec 160Mo.
Perso, je ne perçois pas de différence notable entre les deux


----------

